# Villagers who moved out left items I gave then in recycling bin



## chriss (May 15, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone else experienced this or if it's just a coincidence.
I gave my Molly a skull shirt that she would wear all the time and some coconut juice that she used to have displayed in her house. It eventually got replaced by other gifts.
Anyway she moved out and I found these items in the recycling bin(or whatever it's called in this game).


----------



## angelmutt (May 15, 2020)

dude i read the title n it lowkey made me sadddd


----------



## samticore (May 15, 2020)

yeah, chaddar left me a toilet! thanks bud


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 15, 2020)

Yeah Agnes left me a wooden block table yesterday (not mad though, get outta here with that basic starter house)


----------



## river (May 15, 2020)

yeah I don't know why no one talks about this! It's not only items that you gave them, in my experience it's anything that was in their wardrobe or displayed at their house.
I've gotten wallpaper, clothes and Baarbara even left me a whirpool bath which is pretty valuable


----------



## kojuuro (May 15, 2020)

Yeah I had this happen to me too. Katt moved out of my town and left the first shirt I gave her  it made me kinda sad. But when other villagers have left they gave me some nice things or left the ugly villager apology gifts they were given at random. It's kind of a mixed bag, but some of it can be good.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2020)

Yeah, when Rex and Tank moved away they literally filled the recycle bin with everything I gave them.


----------



## SarahsNY (May 15, 2020)

That’s so mean lol


----------



## toenuki (May 15, 2020)

maybe they wanted you to have it back as a memory


----------



## AccfSally (May 15, 2020)

I noticed that too, when I let Goldie move out. She threw the dress I gave her in the bin.


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

haha omg that's kind of hilarious. pretty rude


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2020)

It is random. I gave Sprinkle a shirt that looked better on her than her original. When she moved it was her original shirt left in the recycling. They always seem to leave a few items. Ruby left me her Moon when she left, which was certainly great to have.


----------



## sarosephie (May 15, 2020)

I thought so too. Mathilda left her hakama


----------



## meggiewes (May 15, 2020)

When Shep moved out of my old town, I was expecting to get back all the clothes I gave him. Nope. He only left behind one thing and since he moved into my husband's town I see him wear old clothing I gave to him pretty often.


----------



## Aliya (May 15, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the item they throw in the recycling bin is random. A villager left me an ironwood kitchenette though and I'm definitely not complaining lol.

I've also had villagers held by cyclers that I adopt back after some time and the item they "threw out" is still in their house.


----------



## axo (May 15, 2020)

Bill left all the clothes I gave him, guess he didn't like them as much as he told me he did...


----------



## XenoDonut (May 15, 2020)

Yeah, had this happen many times. Sadly even without a villager moving out. I gave Vivian a mirror A while back and today found that one in the bin. She has no plan to move and I didn’t give her anything to replace it.


----------



## Antonio (May 15, 2020)

It's heartbreaking tbh but understandable in the case of not losing your gifts forever.


----------



## lila (May 15, 2020)

Julian left me a Scorpio lamp. I didn’t gel with him at all, so this leaving gift definitely redeemed him 

But in all seriousness, yes if absolutely breaks my heart when a villager I loved leaves a gift of mine behind. Something about the gesture just feels loaded, even though it obviously isn’t insofar as games mechanics are concerned!


----------



## trashpedia (May 15, 2020)

Yep u_u I have one of my villagers a moving-away gift but then the next day I found it in the recycling bin.....


----------



## lieryl (May 15, 2020)

yeah ;; i found a shirt i gave audie in the bin when she moved out


----------



## whimsycreator (May 15, 2020)

I always interpreted that they accidentally left those items behind, therefore they ended up in the recycle bin.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 15, 2020)

when rocket moved out she put the music fest shirt i gave to her on her birthday in there. hit me in the feels


----------



## visibleghost (May 15, 2020)

i haven't noticed that but god damn that's sort of sad, isn't it. like they are just leaving their life on the island behind and not even keeping the memories. i know it's not that deep but still


----------



## N a t (May 15, 2020)

My mom kicked out Pietro who has the Moon Chairs in his house, the Celeste ones, and when she kicked him out he left a Moon Chair in her recycling. Absolutely bananas. Imagine getting such a rare item so easily!!!


----------



## mikanmilk (May 15, 2020)

When animals move out they randomly leave something from their inventory in the recycle box, and I think it’s the game gifting you one of the moved out villagers items. Not the animal throwing something away on purpose. 
Cause sometimes they leave furniture that is a main part of their decor, but they still have it in their house on their new island.
Also once I adopted Fuchsia from a friend, and she left a shirt my friend had gifted in the recycle bin. My friend was sad. But Fuchsia still wears that shirt all the time on my island and talks about how my friend gave it to her and what great taste she has.


----------

